# Wife Had a Hysterectomy



## Rafters (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

New guy here. Late 30's been married 10 years, two daughters.

My wife had a partial hysterectomy at the beginning of August. So we haven't had sex in almost two months. Almost two weeks ago she saw her doctor for a follow up and the doc told her at least two more weeks until we can re-engage in intercourse. So this weekend will be our first time after the surgery.

Now, looking up information on hysterectomy experiences online I read about one woman that waited 8 weeks before she had sex with her husband. The sex felt fine but the next day she woke up in a lot of pain. It turned out that she had ripped herself with the intercourse so they had to trim down her "vaginal cuff" and resew her up. They then told her to wait six months and if it didn't work she'd never be able to have sex again!

Yikes.

So now I'm terrified. I hate the internet some times.

Has anyone else experienced issues with sex after a hysterectomy?

Thanks!


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I haven't had one although I have had a ton of abdominal surgeries. Was it vaginal, the hysterectomy? I would say follow her lead. If she feels good enough to try it then I would try it. If she feels not quite ready yet give it some more time.

I'm in the age bracket where these are getting more common. I have not heard anything like the experience you saw online. I'm sure its happened to someone but I doubt its frequent. Especially if she had a vaginal hysterectomy, the only incision would be at the top of the vagina, so not a large area to heal.


----------



## aeasty (Jun 5, 2013)

my ex wife had one with our son all I can say is take it slow and use some lube just too help its almost like taking their virginity...again but you should be right just go by how she feels and chances are she will be sore the next day but shouldn't be too bad. best of luck


----------



## Rafters (Sep 18, 2013)

aeasty said:


> my ex wife had one with our son all I can say is take it slow and use some lube just too help its almost like taking their virginity...again but you should be right just go by how she feels and chances are she will be sore the next day but shouldn't be too bad. best of luck


Thanks! This is along the lines I was thinking. Making sure she is very aroused before penetration and being much more gentle than normal.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Just be aware that there are incisions on the inside that you can't see. My hysterectomy was done laparoscopically, so there were three tiny incision on my abdomen. My husband had a hard time remembering that while, it looked like 3 little scratches, I had actually had several organs removed. The real cutting was all concealed inside.

So, be gentle and sensitive to your wife's reactions. If something hurts, stop doing it. Expect her to be a little sore and to maybe not be ready to jump back to normal frequency for a little while. And be mindful that there are internal incisions which are still healing, so any moves or positions that put pressure on her belly may be uncomfortable for a while.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

According to my BFF who had a partial in her 30's....the crib is gone but the playpen is still there....

She did fine and this was several years ago.


----------



## aeasty (Jun 5, 2013)

Also you might find she is tighter in spots then before I/we found the first inch or so was much tighter then before but it will open but up to normal soon enough
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rafters (Sep 18, 2013)

Rowan said:


> Just be aware that there are incisions on the inside that you can't see. My hysterectomy was done laparoscopically, so there were three tiny incision on my abdomen. My husband had a hard time remembering that while, it looked like 3 little scratches, I had actually had several organs removed. The real cutting was all concealed inside.
> 
> So, be gentle and sensitive to your wife's reactions. If something hurts, stop doing it. Expect her to be a little sore and to maybe not be ready to jump back to normal frequency for a little while. And be mindful that there are internal incisions which are still healing, so any moves or positions that put pressure on her belly may be uncomfortable for a while.


Thanks, Rowan. My wife also had it done Laparoscopically. This is the exact kind of advice I was seeking.

How long did it take after the surgery until everything was back to normal?


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

My wife is 41, she had this done at 26. Be carefull with her hormone replacements. Delestrogen is what caused her to get breast cancer.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Rafters said:


> Thanks, Rowan. My wife also had it done Laparoscopically. This is the exact kind of advice I was seeking.
> 
> How long did it take after the surgery until everything was back to normal?


I was cleared by my doctor to resume sexual activity at 8 weeks. We avoided intercourse in favor of other things for a couple weeks after that to sort of get back into the swing of things. The sensitivity to too much pressure on my abdomen lasted for probably 2-3 months more.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Rafters said:


> It turned out that she had ripped herself with the intercourse so they had to trim down her "vaginal cuff" and resew her up. They then told her to wait six months and if it didn't work she'd never be able to have sex again!!


I believe the "vaginal cuff" is the sew up job that they do to close the end of the vagina. This is only done if they remove the cervix as part of the hysterectomy. Did they remove your wife's cervix? If not, then she wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Rafters (Sep 18, 2013)

Lordhavok said:


> My wife is 41, she had this done at 26. Be carefull with her hormone replacements. Delestrogen is what caused her to get breast cancer.


Thankfully my wife did not have her ovaries removed. So we don't have to worry about hormone replacements.



WorkingOnMe said:


> I believe the "vaginal cuff" is the sew up job that they do to close the end of the vagina. This is only done if they remove the cervix as part of the hysterectomy. Did they remove your wife's cervix? If not, then she wouldn't have this problem.


Yes, they did remove her cervix.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

W had a total at 31. And it has been great. Only problem was lack of lubrication and that was easily fixed by Maca. The best thing that ever happened to me hands down. She had hormone problems that made her moody as hell, got offended at the drop of a hat her arguments made no sense and sometimes just seemed purely insane. Asking her to have her hormones checked just made her madder.

After her hysto she said she felt like a zombie at first because she had never experienced life without constant turmoil in her emotions. Just a few weeks after she had it she said out of the blue with watery eyes, "I've treated you so bad for so long; how could you have stayed with me?" 

I don't know the answer to that it was touch and go sometimes but I'm glad I stuck it out.


----------



## shownjjkb (Sep 22, 2013)

Delestrogen is what caused her to get breast cancer.


----------

